# Faiths baby girl



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Faith had one baby tonight around 6p.m. Its a girl, little black headed baby. She looks so little next to her 2 older "brothers". I swear she came out screaming for that milk I have never seen a baby eat so much. Right now all I have are wet pictures and yes she has super curly hair.

First picture is of her trying to stand up








This picture is to show you how much the boys have grown and how small she looks next to them








This is little girl meeting her "brothers"


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

O my gosh what a sweetie Shes completely adorable, congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute... :greengrin:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations! I love the white chin!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwwwww! She is a tiny lil' girl! Good thing she came out hungry!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :stars:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She has those long legs attached to a tube she eats all the time she is so round. Faith is being a really good mom.Now i just need to get one more and I will have enough for the kids to show.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

What a cutie!


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

awwww, tooo cute and the last one of her with her older brothers is adorable. So glad that Faith is being a super god mommy and glad the baby girl has a healthy appitite.  The boys look very nice to.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

The boys are doing awesome Saturday they will be a month old. I am planning on Saturday to get some updated pictures of the boys which is hard because tank wants to be in my lap 24/7 but I will try. I also want to get weights on both of them. So look for their page coming soon. Jberter that is my favorite picture too.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

They are all adorable!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh thats great!! congrats - I love black headed boers


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Yaaay, WTG Faith! Congratulations-very, very sweet! :stars:


----------



## goatkid (Jan 17, 2009)

She's really cute. I just adore Boer kids. I've gotta keep riminding myself, no Boers in my herd. Especially when I'm at my friend's palying with her kids. I used to do Boers, but they get too fat raised with my Nubians.


----------

